# Looking For Entry Level Coding Experience in SF



## photoleach (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi there, I passed my CPC certification in May 2009 and have been unsuccessful in landing any type of coding work in the San Francisco and Oakland area.  Is it because the economy is so weak right now?  All ads I have seen want experienced coders.

It seems that the AAPC showed be pro-active in helping out entry level coders just entering the job market.  Please do not suggest the xtern project as the closest gig is in Sacramento, some 90 minutes away.  And why aren't there more xtern sponsers in the Bay Area?  Just venting my frustrations.  Thanks for listening


----------



## 007CPC (Sep 2, 2009)

photoleach said:


> Hi there, I passed my CPC certification in May 2009 and have been unsuccessful in landing any type of coding work in the San Francisco and Oakland area.  Is it because the economy is so weak right now?  All ads I have seen want experienced coders.
> 
> It seems that the AAPC showed be pro-active in helping out entry level coders just entering the job market.  Please do not suggest the xtern project as the closest gig is in Sacramento, some 90 minutes away.  And why aren't there more xtern sponsers in the Bay Area?  Just venting my frustrations.  Thanks for listening



Hi photoleach

Make sure your coding skills attributes to the position you are applying Yourself for....the things I noticed after networking with a certain amount of CE, they usually use the experience part in the job add just as a crux to weed out the best possible candidate for the position...once you figure out a way to speak like you have coding experience, which your exposure is limited to, or else you wouldn't have gotten your CPC....then your next step would be to speak around the pre-employment coding tests; which is the real challenge....but once you roll around in the trench long enough, you will figure out the way to speak around both points, which are peripheral to me, to pass corporate screening....


----------

